# Wilderness and peeping Toms...



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I got home from the cabin. 1 truck drove by day 1, the entire time I was there. There are no curtians on any of the windows,just those Valence things. Took my one "scary" Rottie and my pup,he is in training,ofcourse my steel "protection' also. I have been thru stalker and tom situations before,so without going into the details of the snow,tracks,ect. Can we talk about others and how they deal with feelings of being safe and just at peace when alone. Things I need to do, I might not think of.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll be watching this thread... I freak myself out when I am alone sometimes. 

Doggie Doorbells and my Great Equalizer of Lead Projectiles are wonderful beginnings... I look forward to what everyone else suggests.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> 1 truck drove by day 1, the entire time I was there


Am I not understanding something here? a truck drove by once?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Metal no trespassing signs with bullet holes get attention. Make sure the holes go from back to front. Seed the property with shot shell hulls. Twelve gauge 00 buck or slugs are attention grabbers. No bird shot. A few .30-06, .308 or .270 casings that have the mouth bent can dropped in random places. Near the mail box is good. Put them in locations where someone might hide to peep.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> Am I not understanding something here? a truck drove by once?


Yes, 1 Blue Dodge with a passenger.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My cabin does not have a mail box, I have to use an outhouse, no running water in winter, and I must go into the road to even use my cell phone.

eta. This person watched me for Hours, much of it while I was asleep on the sofa with my dogs. He could see me by the light of my elec. heater. I know it was hours, because of when the snow started falling and the tracks I found.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Why not cover your windows at night? If nothing else tack up some cardboard.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

trulytricia said:


> Why not cover your windows at night? If nothing else tack up some cardboard.


I felt someone watching me. Before I saw the tracks, I even tore down all the valences, and looked arround for curtians in the many packed boxes of linens. None, but there will be. I'm home now, but the creepyness isn't going to leave me easly.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

7THSWan, 

I sent you a private message... Check it out when you have a moment.... 
Best to ya.., NJ Rich


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

If I thought someone spent hours watching me I would be totally freaked and on guard. There is nothing worth dying for.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I had this happen. To the extreme. 
I was terrified for awhile. Afraid to go outside alone or without the gun.
Finally I got MAD.
How dare they make me afraid in my own home. I took to acting insane. I'd go outside with the gun at nite, fire off a few bullets, and scream good morning. I'd wave at the woods out of my windows. I frankly walked outside and took a crap just cuz I could. If I heard something at the window, I ran to throw open the blinds and yell hi. Anything strange I could come up with. I'm in the middle of nowhere so anything goes. Plus I had a good idea who it was.
May sound nuts. But my problem has been gone for two years now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Put a mirror in the window facing out. When they look in, all they would see is themself. And some rat traps under the windows that are low enough to be looked into?


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Bear trap outside window!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I live alone and have for awhile now. Still I'm not out in the sticks alone.
I personally don't know if I would stay with someone watching me that way.

All I can think is, is it a neighbor that knows nobody lives there normally?
Hopefully it is and they are worried some shady person has moved in.

I would get some cheapy blankets at dollar General and make curtains out of them.
Also you can get a medical commode fairly cheap. You can use it as a chamber pot so you don't have to go out at night.

The only other thing I can think of is to get some big male friends to parade around, and make sure your watcher sees them.

Maybe blast rounds off whenever you feel like it. Give the impression that a certifiable crazy person has moved in.

Good luck and be safe as you can.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds like a great place for a trail cam.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sawdust toilet for indoors at night. Gander Mountain sells toilet seats that fit on 5 gal buckets. That and a bag of wood stove pellets will have you set for a week or so. Dump the results under the window. Thrift stores sell sheets really cheap. Buy some and put them over the windows. I don't know if you would want to obstruct your view but you can buy stuff that sticks to the glass in either a dark shading material or a privacy type material.

The dogs should be fired. They should have alerted you to the fact that someone was out there. Even if it was someone they know. That's why sometimes those little yappy dogs are great companions. It's hard to sneak up on yappy dogs.

Have you tried one of those cell phone booster things? That is something you might want to consider.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was really hoping for pictures of wild turkeys looking at you. I'm truly sorry this wasn't the case. I hope you get it figured out and stopped. I worry about your safety.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Someone was watching you for hours, and you sensed it, but couldnt confirm till you found tracks?
For hours?
Sounds to me like your dogs aren't doing their job.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

video is probably going to be your best resolution , infer red security cams ,you have electric from the sounds of it , get evidence , get an arrest


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

These are off the wall suggestions but put some bear sign around, make them have something to worry about? Have a way to tell someone has been around while you are away? Put some things that make noise around a reasonable perimeter to catch the dogs attentions if they are distrurbed. Maybe an out door dog like a husky or two might be nice. More than one dog is good always. They are bolder in pairs- the puppy does not count. Send them into the house first to check it for you before you go in.

I would think that occasional target practice in the general vicinity at random times might have a discouraging effect. Especially if aimed in tge dirction already used. Clear areas you think might be used that are hidden from view. Do you have a person down the road to keep an eye out for vehicles coming where there usually aren't?

Sometimes though you just have done what you can and have to rely on that.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Every wonder why in the old days they always kept some mean rose bushes planted under the windows . :thumb: We live up stairs and some times the wife gets spooked we have had several house invasions near us . I guess i'm to dumb to get scared I just keep plenty of pistols stashed near by . If I saw someone window peeping I might just shoot out that window to give then a better view . :hammer: Anyone we know that comes after dark knows to blow the horn and start yelling who they are that cuts down on them being surprised .:sing:


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

You need better dogs, my little wire hair terrier can hear someone halfway down the street and go immediately into growl mode. If someone comes on the porch, she goes into "crazy terrier barking mode" and Lord help if they ring the bell, knock on the door, or the window..she will hit the door flying and literally bounce off the door.

I do believe she would bite someone if they tried to come in the house uninvited. When we go out of walks she "woofs" at people on "her" street. it's deep in her throat, but it's there. After all this is "her" street..she is always on a leash and I do get onto her, so she has learned to do the growl in the throat but not bark.

Get yourself a terrier..they are 200 lbs. of dog in a 20 lb. body and they think they own the house. At least every one I have ever owned would bark like no tomorrow. Black mouth curs are also good dogs for barking.

A game camera would let you know "who" it is. I lived alone for 12 years out in the middle of 32 acres, a good mile off the road. Anyone came around, i knew it before they ever got on the property good. Terrier in the house and a great Pyr and pit outside. No one ever got past them. Never had curtains either


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I was at my cabin, not my home. It is a very tightly sealed log cabin, can't hear anything going on outside and the dogs are inside with me.Here at home they do their job quite well,that is why I took 2 of them and left 2 at home. I just inherited the cabin so I had to go there to continue cleaning ect. Just got from buying fabric for curtians. Later I'll do the shopping for other things on the net. 
I thought I was just being creeped out, it was my older dog that alerted me to the human scent near the window( I've trained dogs to track, they alert diffrently) so I payed attention and looked arround ect. Ya, I used a chamber pot instead of going outside, but that was in full view of anyone looking, and during the day I never close the outhouse door, which faces where I found the vheicle tracks....


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Is it possible that someone could be staying there when you're gone? Squatter?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Every wonder why in the old days they always kept some mean rose bushes planted under the windows . :thumb: We live up stairs and some times the wife gets spooked we have had several house invasions near us . I guess i'm to dumb to get scared I just keep plenty of pistols stashed near by . If I saw someone window peeping I might just shoot out that window to give then a better view . :hammer: Anyone we know that comes after dark knows to blow the horn and start yelling who they are that cuts down on them being surprised .:sing:


Long time ago when I lived in a off grid cabin, my dog alerted me to "something" he was looking at the window above my sofa. He let out a low growl, directly looking at the window, I looked up and saw 2 faces looking in. Got up and opened the door,let the dog out and grabbed the shotgun which was right next to the door. Wasn't but a min. before I heard a voice saying "lady call off the dog". I had a few things to say,called my boy off. Sounded like a couple of kids/teens.But ya, I do have a number of things like this that have happened to me, but nowdays, even teens and kids, well, we just have to be more aware. I've been going to this cabin sinse I was maybe 4 yrs old, so maybe I was just too comfortable. Here, heck noone comes round after dark, they eat dinner and go to bed.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

handymama said:


> Is it possible that someone could be staying there when you're gone? Squatter?


No, everything looks exactly like I left it. There is a squatter red squirel doing untold damage tho. Changed the locks too.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Could they be casing the place? Anything worth stealing?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

handymama said:


> Could they be casing the place? Anything worth stealing?


Just old antiques and dust collectors. Maybe a hunter or a land owner thinking I was going to tresspass to hunt on their land. Still, gives noone a right to look into my tresspass and look into my windows.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

After putting up the curtains, look around secondhand stores/yard sales for a beat-up pair of size 12 men's work boots. Put them out by the door at night, bring them in during part of the day. Might make someone reconsider sneaking around.

If you are able to positively identify the person, look into legal actions you can take, i.e. trespass warning or whatever is appropriate in your area.

Good luck with it and stay safe.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Dakota MURS alert system. Get an extra transmitter or two. http://www.amazon.com/Dakota-Alert-Wireless-Detection-Station/dp/B00104QGXA You can set each sensor (up to 5) individually, so you know where the motion occurred. I nail boards to several trees, so I can move the sensors from time to time. I cammo painted ours to blend with the tree trunks (don't paint the white fabric). You could just put them up when you go there, and take them with you when you go. Also, motion sensor lights in conjunction with the alarms would be an eye opener for anyone slipping around. The ones we have come with bases that can be left in place, so you can take them down without tools.

If you've just got a handgun, take a 20ga with you next time. If you feel uneasy, or your alarm alerts you pull a Biden and let some birdshot loose in the general direction.

Personally, I'm all about confrontation, but that's not everybody's thing.

p.s. Could you please find a synonym for Peeping Tom?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Could a a neighbor wondering who was in the old place. May have been worried you were setting up a meth shop. 

If it happens again, call the police. Dogs don&#8217;t always hear things. Tight cabin, if the fellow was far enough away they may not have heard him. Or, they may have heard something, but since you did not react, they thought it must be okay. Remember, they normally live in an area where they hear human sounds, truck sounds, all the time.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Along with window coverings and a couple of trail cams I would, look up online to see how many sexual predators there are in the neighborhood. Copy photos for future reference. Get a little plaster of paris and take casts of footprints. Also of tire tracks. Getting a laser scope on your gun may illicit a bit of fear. I would be concerned if a little red dot showed up on my chest...


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I checked the predator list for all of my adjacent areas yesterday -just cause I want to know where the creeps are. Anyone who stands outside a window, in the snow, for hours, is a creep. Be safe*


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree, trail cams. I would place 2-3 in varied locations. Move out and about with a gun, know how to use it.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Never ever sit your gun by a outside door :hammer: Should someone kick the door in they are standing right beside your gun :thumb: Unless you are using it for bait . I got my handy dandy 44 mag within reach of this key board :thumb:


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We only have valances on our windows, but I installed cheap, light blocking roller shades in each window so we can have privacy if needed. When money allowed I put up nicer light blocking cellular shades. My husband travels a lot for work, and I'm home alone with the kids, so I am always armed outdoors and have a gun handy when indoors. I also have pepper spray in every room in case I'm caught by surprise.

One night when we'd just moved here we heard knocking on a window downstairs. It happened three times, and was definitely a human knocking sound. I let the dog out, then followed him with my gun. I never found anything, but it let me know how easy it would be to look in our windows.

I hope this was a one-time thing for you - be safe!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry Tom, I did try to think of another word, but all I came up with is Peeper and that is well known here as a baby chicken.
I did look yesterday at a pedator list, there are 2 especially close, but I would have to sign up and pay to find out just what they did.
I do have tyes for 3 dogs near the door,2 have chains,which can be seen and if walked on, the dogs might have heard them. 
I too am alone much of the time, Dh is working overtime, he rarley sees daylight here,fall winter and spring.
Thought about the roll shades yesterday at the store, but I don't know the window sizes, but bought fabric,was shocked that wallys had extra wide fabrics.
I am checking into all the other suggestions, hopeing to go back up soon.
Thanks Everyone, and Keep Safe,just when you least expect it, a learning moment arrives.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Game cameras are cheap to use. They work well and would tell you who it is. I have one in a tree looking at my back porch 24/7.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Good thread. There are some suggestions I am going to check into. A few years ago we had the wonderful experience of a pervert peeper (is that a good description?). Took awhile to convince dh but I honestly think he was more creeped out than I was. I had seen some evidence that someone was spying on the neighbor's girls and so it wasn't a shock, creepy to the enth degree though. At the time, our dear old doggy was deaf and going blind so if she didn't scent she did not bark.

Like someone said, get mad, controlled but angry. It keeps you aware and as you are doing, making some changes. In our case, I am 90% sure I figured out who it was, he knew I figured it out, too. That was another creepy moment!!! 

Dh turned out some little bats from some scrap hardwood on the lathe, they hide well. They make a great "percussion" instrument. A few raps on a hand, nose, eye, any place a bit tender. Fire extinguishers in cupboards, out of sight. Another thing, I quit watching "Criminal Minds", amazing how scenes come back when I don't want them! 

I have to be outside a lot. Ds has taught mom to look around at potential means of protection, common items. A container of grain, someone too close, throw it at a face, etc.

I am working on planting berry bushes in strategic places. Berry bushes and roses attract bees in the daytime.

If you are at the cabin when it is dry and not very windy, a coating of lime or flour will help show footprints. Placing some under windows, on steps, around vehicles, etc. I might be tempted to place some rolls of wire under leaves for a trip hazard. Not something I could be sued for, just something so maybe I could catch the creep. 

Next time you go, can you take a friend? Stay safe.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

how far is it from the house to the cabin, reason being if close enough to ck it more often. Give it the look of being occupied.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Takes me 2 and 1/2 hours on good roads. I'm hopeing Dh will go with me next time. There are some trees he needs to look at to cut down. I had planned to go up on the roof to put a screen over the chimney,but with the snow, I knew it was a dumb thing to do when alone. Besides that squirrel was already inside. I do need to to go introduce myself to a neighbor, Mom said they used to keep the lawn mowed so it didn't look abandoned.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

tab, when I was in High School I had a perv. that was somewhere out in the woods arround my parents house. He used to call, tell me what I had on,that I just got out of the shower,left notes in the mail box, ect. The entire side of the back of the house is glass. Finaly years later my mom told me who she thought it was, said she didn't want to scare me.??? I've had a few other instances also,,,just yeck.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

7thswan said:


> No, everything looks exactly like I left it. There is a squatter red squirel doing untold damage tho. Changed the locks too.



red squirrel I can help with , I just read an article about this , cost is low 1 2x4 a 2x3 would work 8 feet long place one end against the tree that the critter likes to climb about 5 feet up the other on the ground put a soup can of bird see there for a few days , then take a 155 body grip trap they cost about 8 dollars but last many years and hundreds of uses wrap the triggers with cloth and bend the last 1/4 inch out wrap the cloth with some fine wire just enought to keep it in place and smear with a good sticky peanut butter let the peanut butter soak into the cloth good , now stabilize the trap on the edge of the 2x4 with some screws or nails just holding it upright and use a fence staple or heavy gauge wire to secure the trap to the 2x4 by it's chain

this is a tree rat trap , setting up the 2x4 on edge at the 45 degree angle keeps them lined up , and at the right distance , for that to snap right over it's head just like a big rat trap

the guy who wrote the article does professional animal damage control work and would set 2 of these and the home owners would just call him with they were both full he would come reset a pair would some times take 20 squirrel , this worked better than trying to trap them in the attic or next to the structure , 8 to 25 feet away from the house is usually where the tree they access the house roof from any way this is their natural run way path


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

A rat trap will take care of your squirrel problems. Drill a hole in a corner and tie the trap to something the squirrel cannot struggle way with. Bait it with peanut butter.... Best to ya, NJ Rich :buds:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

My wife was stalked for years before I met her. She is just one of those really beautiful women. This pervert stood outside her window in the rain. She never figured out who it was even though the law got involved. 
I can assure you, this pervert or any other pervert does not want to mess with her.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Ozarks Tom said:


> p.s. Could you please find a synonym for Peeping Tom?


Staring Sam
Glancing Gary
Have a Gander George
Snooping Steve
Squinting Fred
Spying Bill


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Possum Belly said:


> My wife was stalked for years before I met her. She is just one of those really beautiful women. This pervert stood outside her window in the rain. She never figured out who it was even though the law got involved.
> I can assure you, this pervert or any other pervert does not want to mess with her.


I feel the same way about those I love.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

This might sound a bit over kill but it has worked for me if your house is far enough away from the woods for bird shot not to hurt anyone bad. And 2 2/4" shells will help with that also!
Get some of the highest number bird shot shells for your shotgun you can find and then get some 00 buck for the gun also.
The first time you think some one is out there, go ahead and fire off a couple rounds of the bird shot into the woods. 
Very little chance of hurting anyone out a ways from the house plus you can shoot a bit low also to make sure that should you actually hit them, all you'd do would be to whip their leg/s! 
What can I say. They deserved it anyway. 
First time yell out there that those were only rabbit shot but the gun will be spitting out OO Buck Shot from now on and yell it as loud and mean as you can.! 

Another thing that does the trick is to wear a pistol when out side of the house. I love a western style "Six Shooter w/Holster" of course, and to shoot at least a box a week for practice, hopefully when the jerk is watching. 

Godspeed and stay safe

Ranger


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Amazing what using a piece of steel can do, with random fire out an open window. Have upstairs/downstairs 'iron', and fire regularly. Never 'worried' about a stalker... have worried about wild critters.... Seems firing a few blasts from an AK take care of my issues.... imagine they'd work just as well on two legged varmints....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Well, I got home from the cabin. 1 truck drove by day 1, the entire time I was there.





mnn2501 said:


> Am I not understanding something here? a truck drove by once?





7thswan said:


> Yes, 1 Blue Dodge with a passenger.


I still must be missing something - a blue truck drove by on the road once and your worried about peeping toms? what am I missing here? Did someone get out and come up to your window?

Cars and truck drive by on my road all the time.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> I still must be missing something - a blue truck drove by on the road once and your worried about peeping toms? what am I missing here? Did someone get out and come up to your window?
> 
> Cars and truck drive by on my road all the time.


There was only 1 truck the entire time I was there, so noone else but that truck knew someone was in the cabin. The passenger of that truck, was directly looking my way and was motioning something. I suspect "a person" parked down the road and walked to the cabin, I found tracks later in the snow-of them leaving,they came to my window while it was Not snowing. Snowing consisted of a time span of hours.
For those that don't know, it is very common here in Mich. for people to own a home in the southern part of the state and have a cabin/cottage in the north. People "go north" every weekend, sometimes. We call it "the great migration north". the main highways will be bumper to bumper traffic at times, with weekenders. Plotting when to travel and which route to take is a biggie too,to stay out of the mess.Also, those that live in the north,do not have any fondness for the "flatlanders", they think we want to tresspass and that we are "dumb".


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Stay safe.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Get some Dragon's Breath 12 gauge shells for your shotgun, and scare the whee out of 'em:

https://www.google.com/search?q=dra...-oHwDA&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1152&bih=568&dpr=1.25


----------



## Beemer (Jan 10, 2012)

Could it have been hunters? They often park for hours. Could be one hunter and a chilled passenger wanting to keep warm. Unless the tracks circled your cabin, i'd think someone was using your drive to access the woods.

Also, if you saw them park before you napped-why would you go to sleep? What time of day was this?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I understand how you feel right now. It can totally occupy your life when you feel like your safety has been intentionally compromised by another human. Just remember that your physical safety is not the only thing you have to think of. Your mental / emotional well being is just as / more important. You have already acknowledged your fear in a safe environment, now focus on what you can do about it. Being positive is important to moving on after an event like this.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Beemer said:


> Could it have been hunters? They often park for hours. Could be one hunter and a chilled passenger wanting to keep warm. Unless the tracks circled your cabin, i'd think someone was using your drive to access the woods.
> 
> Also, if you saw them park before you napped-why would you go to sleep? What time of day was this?


No hunting arround me, 2 farmers own all the land. I have just a small piece and one farmer has been asking my parents to sell it. He probably dosen't know yet that it is mine now. It is not unusual for my parents to loan out the cabin. But those that would borrow it , know to ask me. ps. it was dark out, but I get up a number of times at night, my pup is still being potty trained.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Lilith said:


> I understand how you feel right now. It can totally occupy your life when you feel like your safety has been intentionally compromised by another human. Just remember that your physical safety is not the only thing you have to think of. Your mental / emotional well being is just as / more important. You have already acknowledged your fear in a safe environment, now focus on what you can do about it. Being positive is important to moving on after an event like this.


You are correct Lilith, trust has been an issue in my life. It's one of the reasons, I'm normaly comfortable being alone.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Alice kardem......that dragons breath looks like it would burn down the whole forest....lol yeah it would scare me......


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

7thswan, Its good that you are on alert and its great that you have back up with the dogs and a good firearm. Not trying to discount your detective skills but in my experience, whenever I think something or somebody is doing something odd like that there is almost always an innocent explanation.

Could it be that somebody locally saw that somebody might have been squatting and took a peek? You say they were out there for hours, but that seems very extreme and unlikely to me. How cold was it? Isn't it more likely that they might have peeked saw you inside and left. You say the snow was melted under their tracks, maybe they came from a warm car and their boots melted the snow?

IDK, there could be alot of explanations. Be prepared but be reasonable too. I can't imagine any peeping Tom standing out in the freezing cold and snow to stare at some sleeping woman for hours. Are there any escapees from a local insane asylum there? lol


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Game cameras are motion activated and work after dark. Mount on your roof so it can not be taken down and have your dog nearby inside so if they start trying to mess with the camera, your dog will alert you - that will send them running. Once the offender realizes you have them on film, they will not be back and you can even pursue legal actions. And pack a sidearm if you live alone in the sticks. Camera, dog, gun will fix them good.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Stay safe 7thSwan, I spent a lot of time alone when DH did over the road hauling. You've been given a lot of good advice. I learned a lot through the years.
Having dogs is a good thing. We've always had golden retrievers, yes, I know, they aren't attack dogs, but they always warned me a head of time if anyone was near our place. When all 3 of them started barking, they sounded like killer dogs. :happy2: It scared a lot of people that came to our house, little did they know that the dogs would've licked them to deathound:
They always slept right by our bed, gave me a nice, warm feeling.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

scooter said:


> Stay safe 7thSwan, I spent a lot of time alone when DH did over the road hauling. You've been given a lot of good advice. I learned a lot through the years.
> Having dogs is a good thing. We've always had golden retrievers, yes, I know, they aren't attack dogs, but they always warned me a head of time if anyone was near our place. When all 3 of them started barking, they sounded like killer dogs. :happy2: It scared a lot of people that came to our house, little did they know that the dogs would've licked them to deathound:
> They always slept right by our bed, gave me a nice, warm feeling.


Yes, my Dogs are something else. Dh has a Golden,I have 3 Rottweilers
When Dh leaves in the wee hours of the night,one takes his place on his pillow,I have 4 dogs in the bedroom, they would keep someone quite busy while I make the short reach for my equalizer.One time when I thought I was haveing a heart attack(actualy spazums from being in traction) I had to go outside on my own,because the dogs sure weren't going to let the ambluance workers near me. I am closer to animals than people,so I like the warm fuzzy cuddles from the pups too.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

DH is goggling dragon's breath 12 gauge shells. I haven't shot the 12 gauge since I was caretaking a kennel and living in a house in the woods (40 yrs. ago). Someone who wasn't afraid of animals crawled in through an outside kennel door and then tried get through the back door to the house. I stood there and yelled and said I had a gun and I would use it. The doorknob kept moving. So I went out the front door and shot the shotgun off. The person left and I found burnt matches on the concrete floor of the kennel. I don't think I called the police.

A few weeks later my good friends came, to help me with some stuff and we got to eating and drinking and they spent the night at the house. In the middle of the night all the dogs started barking and my friend, the wife, put my shepherd and her shepherd on leashes and went out back to see what was going on. There was a young guy out there and he said "I'll just go back through the woods". She said no, go out to the road and don't stop else I'll let the dogs loose. My dog was a wuss but her dog Tai was ALL BUSINESS.
And my dog was inspired. So guns are good but dogs can be real good too.

Alice, now we have to get those dragon's breath in multiple gauges... And got to find somewhere to buy them on site instead of having them shipped, OMGosh... $$$$$ :Bawling:


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I read about them on one of the gun forums. Seems like I read that you load a Dragon's Breath shell first, to fire for effect, then have a load of buckshot in the next couple of shells, provided your shotgun will hold more than one shell at a time. My dream shotguns are (1)Benelli that holds 16 shells, and (2)Saiga automatic with 30 round drum. 

Peepers are something to be getting rid of, one way or another. Many a bloody thriller novel has the peeper going after innocent girls for his own twisted justification. We don't want this to happen in real life to you 7thswan. Curtains, dogs, jingle bells on the windows and door, weapons of all varieties, and anything else you and we can think of.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Have you talked with the sheriff? Some are better than others, but I think it'd be worth calling the regular number, not the emergency number, and tell 'em what happened, and ask if there's any particular recommendations they might have. They might be willing to tell you if there's a crazy-but-harmless or a dangerous in your neighborhood, and more specifics than you got from the website. If the cabin is usually uninhabited they might also like to know that you're going in an out and not a criminal, and you might like them to know you're there for reverse 911. Don't know your area, but out here they do fire evac by reverse 911 then door to door if there's time.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I live alone in the middle of nowhere. I feel safe here. I have a LGD that keeps an eye on things. I have guineas that squawk up a storm if a stranger comes around. I have personal protection that is never out of reach. Good locks that will give a warning if anyone tries to get in. What more could a lady ask for?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

In the end the solution is different for everybody. For some of us, all that is necessary to get rid of a peeping Tom is to walk outside naked; others need shotguns and mean dogs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

I recently got a little $10 item that hangs on the knob of the door. It sets it off if someone touches the knob, and it is a loud siren sound!

I had a scare a while back (while DH was outta town for five days) when someone rapped loudly four times on my front window very, very late at night. It was loud enough to wake my neighbor through his closed window and over his TV... By the time I called him, he had already killed his TV & was looking out his window at the front of my house. We went around my front, through the house thoroughly, and then out back of mine, before going back out front. When we were standing there, both armed and flashlights, his light slid over the side of his house and illuminated his SHED DOOR OPEN!

We then checked his yards...

The next weekend I had the doorknob alarm.

It actually sounds when we get about an inch from touching it... The dogs had fun with that for a few times. LOL!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Where did you get that door alarm Traci? I may buy 1 or 2 and get some for gifts. Sounds like a good thing to have with you when traveling and staying in a motel too...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2014)

light rain said:


> Where did you get that door alarm Traci? I may buy 1 or 2 and get some for gifts. Sounds like a good thing to have with you when traveling and staying in a motel too...



I got mine at a Gun Show, but it is just like this...

http://www.amazon.com/U-S-Patrol-JB...id=1417022163&sr=8-4&keywords=Door+knob+alarm


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is a neat item to have.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Pretty inexpensive security, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

The novelty wore off for the dog noses pretty quick, and if it goes off - they come to find me and escort me to the door now! LOL! 

I really like it. No false alarms. Piercingly loud, as in - the neighbors call me when it goes off! Takes a 9v battery. Goes off until I turn it off, or it resets after a couple minutes. (I was out front and a dog nose hit it, as I came in the house it reset itself.) Cheap. Moveable to other doors, or to a motel room if traveling.

I want two more, for the other two doors. We live in a ghetto neighborhood. (Not quite, but it sure looks that way some times.)


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Traci, How do you shut it off without setting it off?


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

deaconjim said:


> In the end the solution is different for everybody. For some of us, all that is necessary to get rid of a peeping Tom is to walk outside naked


You made my evening!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

sdnapier said:


> Traci, How do you shut it off without setting it off?



Very quickly. If you dawdle while reaching for it, it goes off!  A few startles and I got a lot more efficient at turning it off. It "feels" my hand when I get about 1/2" from it... So I hover for a sec at an inch and then POUNCE! LOL! 

It has an ON/OFF switch on the side of it.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

It sounds like you need to speak to the two farmers who live beside the cabin. Perhaps the one who mowed the yard for your parents is still in "take care of cabin" mode? Tell them about your concern of an invader in the neighborhood and they will fill you in about what they know. I would also add frilly curtains visible from outside the cabin to prove there is a new owner. Maybe some large plant on the front porch to prove the cabin is occupied. Trail cameras, door knob alarms, dogs, laser scopes on pistols, rose bushes are great ideas. How about adding a pic of you and a large burly male visible from the front window to go with the boots on the porch?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

This is what I love about this forum - we start with a concern about a peeping tom and end up sharing so much info with each other. I'd never have known about the door knob alarm without this thread.

Closed curtains will thwart the peeping aspect of your peeping "Charlie" (with nods to our resident non-peeping Toms  ). Door alarms, trail cams, watchful neighbors and big dogs, along with some "iron" should help restore some peace in your heart about being alone in the cabin. I'd do some target shooting whenever you're there, too, just to put the perp/perv on notice that this is not a good place to linger. Leaving a target with many holes center mass conspicuously displayed might be good, too. I like the idea of very large dog bowls and a heavy chain, big boots, etc, as more visual deterrents. And clearly marking the property with whatever no trespassing signage is legal in your area will help you if you have to call police and press charges against your (held at gunpoint) intruder.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We went up on thanksgiving day. Everything looked fine. We walked arround looking at trees that need to be taken down. I found a bow hunting tree stand in a very old large pine tree about 75 yards from the cabin. Very large limbs fresh cut this year , done for better view, hunting I suppose,but it directly faces the back of the cabin on our property,just in from the line which is a fallen fence,the top wire about 20 inches off the ground. There is no reason for any of the farmers(neighbors) to hunt on our land(a small fenced lot), they have alot each and we are in the heart of the Huron national forest.
I undid the line that a hunter uses to bring up their bow and tied it to another branch. I sure wish I knew how to tie a hang mans noose ,I would have.I will be going back soon and will take the blind down and put up no tresspassing signs.
We put out a trap for the squirrles. My mind has just been thinking, dh has stayed silent,but has ordered me a new tiny 'friend". I had wanted him to go with me to "size things up".


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

That, my dear, is creepy. What does dh think? That stand would be down or shot up. Since it isn't, maybe a call to the sheriff to have him go take a look see. Ug, that gives me the willies. No one should be hunting that close to a dwelling unless it is the occupant of said dwelling. I would not go alone for now. Since the view was clear to the cabin I don't think it is being used for hunting deer. Be careful.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

This is what woke me up this AM. Has anyone aproached you to buy that property? It seems like someone is playing games. I would keep a sharp eye out for game cameras that this creepy lurker may have set. After thinking about this, I think I would leave a note in the stand. Not threatening, more of a challenge to come forward in the daytime. Nothing that could be twisted to be turned against me. Mayhe keep a copy. I have been known to leave such notes on tresspasser's vehicles. One guy was livid, actually stopped. After he got home his wife called me. Sad, like a five yo throwing a tantrum. The good thing is, I haven't caught him tresspassing since. 
Kee those doggies close.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The one neighbor on one side has asked my parents to sell. These people are not unknown to us, My sis and I used to ride their cows at their barn with the rest of their kids while our parents visited. The little piece of land that surrounds the cabin is wooded-so is the land all arround our land,so their is no reason for the neighbors to put a stand on our land. I have been thinking , I'm going to remove the stand and put no trespass right on the tree. I'll leave the stand on the ground. 
That is very crazy the wife calling you about tresspassing. I totaly respect property lines, I know many do not. My whole family except my sis hunts or used to, tresspassing is not a joke arround here.Sorry you got woke, that kind of thing happens to me also.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

OK so I think you have your answer. Rather than a pervert, you likely have a trespasser who put a stand up on your property. He probably saw that somebody was there and took a peek that night.

That kind of thing burns me up but it is incredibly common. The locals know that the cabin is rarely in use and they decided they could get away with hunting the area. It is likely not one of your neighbors with land but probably some townie, possibly a relative who doesnt have his own spot but knows about yours.

Not really creepy, at least. Makes more sense than some nut standing around out in the freezing cold for hours hoping to get a glimpse of you in your underwear. I know some gorgeous women but I don't think I could think of any that are quite THAT gorgeous.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Perverts do not care about looks. More about opertunity(sp). 
There was no reason to look in a window, my "car" was right there.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

7thswan said:


> There was no reason to look in a window, my "car" was right there.


Hmm. Well be on alert. I still think you have probably some townie kid whose been taking liberties with your property for the purpose of hunting deer. Probably took a peek and took off.

I would definitely cut that tree stand down OR set up a trail cam watching the stand to see who is using it. Then you could give a COPY to the police and charge him with trespassing. At least then you could put a finger on who it is, and put an end to it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I like the idea of attaching a live wire to the door handles of "outside" doors. They can also be run along the bottom of a window. Just plug it in when you retire; unplug it when you get up the next morning....


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

It doesn't sound like your neighbor would play such nasty games to get you you sell. To me, it sounds like this creepy crawler is sending a message, several come to mind, all a bit disconcerting. Putting a stand with a cleared view to your abode. A true trespasser usually tries not to get caught. This almost sounds like it is "in your face". I can lurk and watch you in comfort kind of message. After thinking about it a bit, these q's occurred. Is it a decent prefab stand? Something that someone made? How much time do you think it took to place it? Next visit, the stand would be tucked away, maybe placed on Craigslist or burned. It is abandoned property left in YOUR tree. I like your idea of a 'no trespass' sign right there. Have you checked into trespass laws in your state? They really stink here, ny. I can be held liable if a trespasser gets hurt on my property. 

Do you have electric? Motion lights are fairly cheap. Wonder if the doorknob alarms mentioned earlier would work set in other places.....do you have one of those really bright lights that people use to night jack deer? 
If dh, you and your dogs really work this, I think you might catch the slimey snooper.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The stand is one of those metal ones that has a seat and a place for your feet. It is held onto the tree with straps that come with it.Normaly when I've found stands on my propertys and my parents here where we live, we take them imm. But this struck me diffrent, so I left it to think about and moved the bow string to give them a "I know you are here sign". I guess I feel intimadated because I'm not there to defend my property.
We do have electric ,but I take the big fuse things out when I leave for fire saftey. I am going to talk to the neighbors and maybe even the DNR, see what they think.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

7thswan said:


> I sure wish I knew how to tie a hang mans noose ,I would have.


Assuming a 1/4" thick rope. 
1.Take the end of the rope and lift it up about 6' to form the noose at the bottom.
2. Hold the two portions together at about 12" from the bottom of the noose, and drop the end down over your hand. 
3. Hold the now 3 portions of rope just below the 2nd loop you've formed. (you'll have a large loop at the bottom and a small loop at the top).
4. A little below your hand start wrapping the three sections with the loose end from below your hand up. 
5. When you have 13 turns, insert the end through the loop portion at the top of the knot and pull down on one side of the noose. This will tighten the knot, while allowing the long portion of the rope to slide through it. 

You now have an official "hangman's noose". An easy way to undo it is to hold the knot in one hand, and pull the rope above it up. It will completely untie itself - unless someone's neck is in it of course.

You just knew I'd be the one to know how, didn't you?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Trail cams and facebook face recognition software.Find out who they are and press charges.So far you got peeping tom and trespassing.With a good possibility of poaching.:thumb:


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think I would booby trap the tree stand...nothing deadly, but enough to scare some sense into him. Maybe put a dummy in the seat and some tripwires across the trails attached to blank shooters. Game camera is a good idea too...both to find out who it is and to get some pics of him scared if you do the other stuff.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you are prone to fear, nothing helps. If you live in the holler, you feel expose from above, if on the mountain top, your just feel exposed. You need to learn to be comfortable in your skin. Seriously. Certainly, you should be vigilant but, there is a thing called hyper vigilant. 

My mountain top cabin has a lot of windows and no blinds or curtains. Most people are uncomfortable in there at night because, their imagination makes them think of what is out there watching them. My philosophy is, if someone wants to climb a mountain and watch me walking around in my underwear, I hope they enjoy the show. I am sure the momma bear cover their cubs eyes while they are scoring dogwood.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I would think with the tree stand you could call the DNR and the sheriff as you have proof of trespassing. Also, I assume it is illegal to hunt any property without the owners permission. I definitely would want it on the record that you have a problem. I wouldn't mention the creepy aspect because you cannot prove it, but the tree stand is all the proof you need for trespassing and hunting without permission.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> If you are prone to fear, nothing helps. If you live in the holler, you feel expose from above, if on the mountain top, your just feel exposed. You need to learn to be comfortable in your skin. Seriously. Certainly, you should be vigilant but, there is a thing called hyper vigilant.


I think this would be good advice if it was just a feeling, but it's more than that. There was really someone there. We shouldn't downplay that. People who "peep" sometimes move past just looking. She shouldn't be paranoid, but she shouldn't just get comfortable with someone watching her.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

jtbrandt said:


> I think I would booby trap the tree stand...nothing deadly, but enough to scare some sense into him. Maybe put a dummy in the seat and some tripwires across the trails attached to blank shooters. Game camera is a good idea too...both to find out who it is and to get some pics of him scared if you do the other stuff.


Funny, while watching Pawn Stars yesterday, I thought just that-booby traps. Then I thought,sure, I can just see myself asking about "That" on HT.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

vicker said:


> If you are prone to fear, nothing helps. If you live in the holler, you feel expose from above, if on the mountain top, your just feel exposed. You need to learn to be comfortable in your skin. Seriously. Certainly, you should be vigilant but, there is a thing called hyper vigilant.
> 
> My mountain top cabin has a lot of windows and no blinds or curtains. Most people are uncomfortable in there at night because, their imagination makes them think of what is out there watching them. My philosophy is, if someone wants to climb a mountain and watch me walking around in my underwear, I hope they enjoy the show. I am sure the momma bear cover their cubs eyes while they are scoring dogwood.


I'm not really prone to fear, but like to think from every direction.I will not let anyone keep me from living my life, but I darn will try to be prepared for what could happen. I too like lots of windows, but do cover at night.There is a nice pair of undies I'm going to order tho.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I had problems with an obnoxious neighbor/peeping tom before moving rural. Everyone in the neighborhood knew he did it as they had caught him at one time or another, but nobody did anything. I decided as a single woman not to be a victim of this nut case and had an ADT security system installed in the house. While putting in the system the agent gave me an idea to use for the 'peeper' problem that he recommended to another client who had a peeper victimizing his 7 year old son.

Take a 2X6 and drive decking nails through it. Set the board spikes up under the windows you want to protect and sprinkle leaves over them. The client with the 7 year old boy did it and the first night the family heard a scream and ran out side in time to find the booby trap board between house and side walk along with a trail of blood.

You have to be careful to only deploy the traps at night and keep pets away from them.

I never was forced to use the traps but did plant some pretty gnarly climbing rose bushes by my windows. 

Never had a problem after that.

I remember offering this suggestion on another forum for a member who had this problem and they came back with 'but, I don't want to hurt anyone'. Huh? was my response. Better them than the innocent victim IMHO.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Know a woman that says someone been trying to get in the house, and has the evidence with damage to door. Showed cop. She decided she wanted a gun and came out to ck some of mine out, said they were all too heavy, and she wouldn't keep it loaded anyway, i told her to buy some cans of wasp spray.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't think booby traps and nails under a window are a good idea. Check the laws in your area. Would you be able to get insurance again if someone, even the peeper, got hurt badly and it wasn't a matter of life and death on your part. I think if you had a fire and had to escape through a window you would be at risk also, not to mention the fire fighters or caring neighbors that want to save your life...

I don't know how to spell it, looked it up and couldn't find it, but, pyracantha is a nasty thorned plant that would keep most people away. I don't know if it is hardy in MI. 

I like the idea of the gun toting underwear but I would be afraid of either shooting myself in the butt or a problem I had over 40 years ago. I use to go to parties and I liked to wear bibb overalls. Had to use the rest room (like beer :thumb, forgot and threw those straps back quickly. :yuck: Would your gun be waterproof?


----------



## ZEUS (Nov 28, 2014)

Booby traps. I wonder where that term originated. Works pretty good for this particular thread though, don't you think?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

whiterock said:


> Know a woman that says someone been trying to get in the house, and has the evidence with damage to door. Showed cop. She decided she wanted a gun and came out to ck some of mine out, said they were all too heavy, and she wouldn't keep it loaded anyway, i told her to buy some cans of wasp spray.


When we had our lake house,one of my dogs alerted me to something/noise. Next day I called the cops,one came out, acted real bored like oh sheeze,another one. I took him out and showed him the marks on the alm. sideing where a ladder had been placed.He whipped those sun glasses off so fast, he was pretty shocked that right there was the evidance. He gave me his card and a special phone number,told me to call anytime.
I have had many creeps bother me in my life. The first one, 7th grade,walking to school. Man in beige car, something like a Rambler,in a brown suit insisted I get in his car, he was trying to be "nice". I had to go thru a wooded park over a bridge to get to school. I would not go thru there and walked the long way to school. I called my mom from a phone booth, she took me to school. I actualy got yelled at, but they did take me to the Cop shop and I had to look at books of perv. faces.I'm old now, for some reason I keep haveing this lesson, so I try to figure why. 

Thanks for all the thoughts,support and suggestions. I bet many people never realize how common this kind of nonsence is.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

light rain said:


> I don't think booby traps and nails under a window are a good idea. Check the laws in your area. Would you be able to get insurance again if someone, even the peeper, got hurt badly and it wasn't a matter of life and death on your part. I think if you had a fire and had to escape through a window you would be at risk also, not to mention the fire fighters or caring neighbors that want to save your life...
> 
> I don't know how to spell it, looked it up and couldn't find it, but, pyracantha is a nasty thorned plant that would keep most people away. I don't know if it is hardy in MI.
> 
> I like the idea of the gun toting underwear but I would be afraid of either shooting myself in the butt or a problem I had over 40 years ago. I use to go to parties and I liked to wear bibb overalls. Had to use the rest room (like beer :thumb, forgot and threw those straps back quickly. :yuck: Would your gun be waterproof?


Do you really think it would be much of an issue if you had your property posted as no trespassing and somebody was there without permission?

Then with this line of thinking, thorned plants would also be an issue. Some of them can be a real hazard if you or somebody else steps or falls into them.

One of the problems we are encountering in society today is that people are afraid to protest or protect themselves from being a victim. The "Oh! I can't do that, I might hurt somebody!" or "Oh, I can't carry a CCW. I might shoot myself or somebody and hurt them/me!" or "Oh! I can't do that I might get sued!" is often read now a days from people who would rather be a victim than protect themselves.

There is an old saying, Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

My husband is reading over my shoulder and says he would just put out a line of claymores and get rid of the peeper problem that way but he hasn't reached that degree of self defense yet and claymores are hard to come by these days. :hysterical:

Post note: Would love to see the link to the lady's self defense undies.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Booby traps, boards with nails and other forms of traps have one big problem. They are indiscriminant. That curious 8 year old that wants to see in that window would be injured severely from a board with nails. I think they wouldn't go far into a pyracantha bush. Anyway, I believe the sympathy for the lady being peeped or harassed would give way to anger and retaliation, and lawsuits and guilt on the board placer...

I totally believe in self defense but I also have been taught to unfailingly "identify" my target. Booby traps don't do this. When folks react without thinking of the consequences bad things can and do happen.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

badlander said:


> Do you really think it would be much of an issue if you had your property posted as no trespassing and somebody was there without permission?
> 
> Then with this line of thinking, thorned plants would also be an issue. Some of them can be a real hazard if you or somebody else steps or falls into them.
> 
> ...


http://www.gungoddess.com/concealment-shorts-white-black-nude/


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

7th, I would think long and hard before setting out any type of "booby traps" or electric hot wire. People can and will sue, even if they are on your property without permission. They even win sometimes. If someone can prove you set a trap to hurt or maim, you could be in trouble.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> 7th, I would think long and hard before setting out any type of "booby traps" or electric hot wire. People can and will sue, even if they are on your property without permission. They even win sometimes. If someone can prove you set a trap to hurt or maim, you could be in trouble.


Ya, I know. I'm way to tekno challenged to attempt something like that. I was only thinking of somethng to scare someone. Like a simple wire that would jingle some cans or something.I have a game camera, it's even hard for me to figure that out. probably why I'm so old fashoned when it comes to many things:thumb:


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just to be clear, my suggestion of booby traps was for non-harmful ones, only intended to scare the person and let them know they shouldn't be there...and maybe a little entertainment for you 7thswan if you happen to catch their reaction on game cams.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I figured you were talking about noise makers and trip wire kind of things. Empty cans or bottles strung together with fishing line, that sort of thing.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

whiterock said:


> I figured you were talking about noise makers and trip wire kind of things. Empty cans or bottles strung together with fishing line, that sort of thing.


It's Christmas time add some cheap bells in spirt of the season.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

Solar flood lights and IR game cams or Drop cams if you have wifi & smart phone. 

This has been an on-going issue in my life. Can't do anything legally unless you have proof and everyone always seems to want to minimize the problem until you do have proof. It's absolutely crazy making to know your privacy is being invaded and there is nothing you can do until you have proof. 

Also, please, please, please file a complaint with the sheriffs' office so you have a history on file if anything ever does happen. 

I'm against the idea of booby traps as well for all the reasons everyone else stated. Mainly, they can sue you and of course, the possibility of someone innocent being hurt.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Booty traps reminded me of when I was a pre-teen. A friend/neighbor boy dug a good sized hole and covered it with sticks and leaves. He never caught anyone. Fast forward 40 years and my mom mentioned that someone had broken their leg when they fell into a hole someone had dug and that they should find who did it and punish them. I questioned her about where the hole was and I'm sure it was the one the my friend dug all those years ago. I told her that it was likely the hole that my friend had dug and since he's been dead since 1959...

Christmas bulbs placed on the ground under the window would pop with enough noise to warn you when someone was there without causing injury. Double sided sticky tape placed on window sills would get you finger prints. White powder on the ground would show foot prints. Sometimes the simple things are the safest and easiest. As long as they are outside, all you really need are window covers and something to provide you an early warning to prepare for deadly defense if they come inside.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have honestly never had any of the issues mentioned in this thread. We have also always had outside dogs. No one is coming anywhere around our property, without the dogs barking. When we go camping or down to our other property we take a dog, they stay outside or in the woods and again, if anything is around they start barking. The closest thing we had was some boys from down the road come walking up the lane to our house about dark. The dogs started barking and they shut of their lights and turned around and left. A dog taken to the same cabin again and again should remain in the area just as he does at home. I just think an outside dog avoids much of the issues people have with visitors of all kinds. I am not saying a determined person would not continue, but most normal people will avoid an area with a dog barking at them, unless they have good reason to be there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I plan on moveing to the cabin. Much work has to be done there and I still have this farm and animals to tend, being winter the fire needs to be tended too. So the dogs travel with me when I can go.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm never gonna sleep again. :shocked:


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

If you want an alarm system for when your not there - you can get some inexpensive (enough) setups that will call numbers to alert you that the "alarm" was triggered. One of this type of setup (with some info and accessories) is at http://www.straighttalkconnectedlife.com/home-alert-system.php

At least this way you could set it up with the door and window sensors - that could give peace of mind when asleep, and the motion detector could be used when you are away (with the door/window sensors). It will call up to 5 phone numbers when the alarm goes off. Here is an interesting tech article on setting up the system to do even more http://nerdvittles.com/?p=9926

I've been intrigued by the straighttalk setup and other setups that are similar. Only thing keeping me from implementing it is my current alarm system setup. Just figured I would mention it in case you are looking for something like that for your cabin (and assuming you could get a cell phone signal on the verizon network there).

Besides that, the other ideas of trail cams, having firearms on your person or within reach when there, etc are good. I wouldn't "booby trap" the place though. However, on the subject of "booby traps", one that would be interesting would be the paintball claymore or the paintball mines that are out there (or can be built). Just google paintball claymore or paintball mine for some sites and ideas.


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't have one of these since I have doggie doorbells (inside and outside) but if the person was standing close enough to the cabin this might be something to consider. It is placed inside the house but detects motion outside. I don't think this will do any good for someone in the tree stand but it would give you a warning if someone approaches the cabin at night while you are sleeping. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=15WX4KD1TTMXFXTJA5FC


----------

